# a6 headlights



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

okay i got a couple of questions... first, are all c5 headlights the same pre and post facelift? second, will allroad headlights work in a prefaclift c5? thanks in advance for any help i can get...


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

look in my links


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (joemamma)*

will usa model headlights work as well? can i just go to the dealer for oem parts and will they work?
nice a6 by the way


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Bump.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (RideVR6)*

thx


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

bumpity bump


----------

